# My name's Kayla, and I'm a horse addict.



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Welcome Kayla.

My name is Vicki. I am also a horse addict.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

I was trying to reduce from two to one and last week I got a 3 rd.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome Kayla, you have found a forum completely full of other addicts like yourself . LOL. I'm Jen, welcome to the forum and have fun posting.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

^_^ Well, hi Jen and Vicki.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi kayla! Everyone calls me Rissa, so, =] feel more than welcome. 

I am a Certified Appaloosa Addict by the way


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Hahah, well hi Rissa, and yeah? Well, with good reason. ^_^


----------

